# New Caboose (finally!!)



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

I have been needing a caboose for ages, and after a few false starts, I got one finished. Previously my trains were running caboose-less







.

The majority is PVC foam board that has been hand-scribed. The flatcar that is sits on is Basswood and uses an old Bachmann underframe with Delton trucks.





















After some paint and dirt:










The side windows are some building windows that I cut down to suit- Thanks to Dave Ottney!



























The roof is covered with masking tape to represent tar-paper










The (overscale) marker-lights are some Aristo ones that I had that I fitted LEDs to:










I am very pleased with the result and it only took a week to build

Alec


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Alec, 
Very nice.....although some will disagree, a train is not really a train unless it has a caboose......;-)


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

Nice work Alec, it looks good.

What thickness is the wire for the handrails please?

Yours Peter.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I will second Dean's sentiment! You did a nice job on that caboose (trains _need _cabooses! Well, at least _a _train needs _a_ caboose....you know what I mean!)


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed! Great caboose! 

best, 
TJ


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments! 
Dean, that's exactly why I needed a caboose 
Peter, the handrails are 1mm, but for the end railings are 3/32 brass, I meant to use 1/16. 

Alec


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Alec.


Thanks for that I wanted the info for my boxcar that is being built at the moment.


Yours Peter.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Job! 
Sean


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice caboose Alec. It has good lines and the level of detail is great. It will make a fine addition to trains.

Doc


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Right on! I love these little cabooses. Looks great. The way you painted the roof "tape' looks great. Gives me am idea on my cars. I'm going to try this.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Really nicely done!


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

Really nice job. I have a couple under construction and you have given me thoughts regarding detail. Many thanks


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice Alec. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks everybody! 

To see some photos of 'testing' I have put some together on the Photography forum: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/15/afv/topic/aft/125486/Default.aspx 

Alec


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, Alex. Those one-week jobs are always the best!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Alec.... Custom caboose building is a great deal of fun and really sets off a personalized railroad. Great job.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Dean, that was the saying from the crews back when a caboose was required. I totally agree. Very nice work.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks again guys, it is nice to share new things with people. 

Alec


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

A really nice hack, Alec. I'm inspired.


----------

